# Biting problem



## joannallen (Jan 28, 2008)

Our family has a Maltese that has developed a problem with biting. It started out the occasional bite on the ankle, then while carefully introducing our 1 year old, he growled and snapped at her catching her dress, shaking it and growled. Then a friend of the family stopped over and he jumped up and bit her on the back drawing blood. Last Wednesday my mother fed him and he was looking kind of sad, she bent down to pet him and he jumped up and bit her on the face, tearing her lip very badly, requiring a trip to the emergency room , stitches, and antibiotics. This as you can imagine has been traumatic for everyone involved. Has anyone had problems like this? Can anyone offer any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You need to get a behaviorist involved immediately, especially if there is a young child in the house. Call your vet, they should be able to refer you to someone. Do it before he bites someone else. You don't say how old your baby is, but whatever age, a behaviorist should be able to help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree...you need to see a veterinary behaviorist (not just a trainer) in person. Advice over the internet is not adequate. In the meantime, please keep the dog gated or crates away from your child at all times. I would limit all food to be eaten inside his crate with the door shut to prevent biting around food.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like someone maybe a little jealous of thel little one, and showing how he feels. Behavorist is what you need. Like said before, don't delay, call your vet tomorrow to get a referral.


----------

